# San Antonio, TX



## Devil's Advocate (May 22, 2013)

I would like to start a more focused thread for San Antonio written from the perspective of someone who lives here, rides here, and spots the area for fun. The rules say only one thread per city. I don't think this thread was originally intended to be a guide to San Antonio, so can we move or delete it and start over again with a more useful post? I was also wondering if it would be possible to "adopt" a station thread and have the ability to edit the opening post perpetually rather than having to go through the moderators for every little correction or update?


----------



## AlanB (May 23, 2013)

Devil's Advocate said:


> I would like to start a more focused thread for San Antonio written from the perspective of someone who lives here, rides here, and spots the area for fun. The rules say only one thread per city. I don't think this thread was originally intended to be a guide to San Antonio, so can we move or delete it and start over again with a more useful post? I was also wondering if it would be possible to "adopt" a station thread and have the ability to edit the opening post perpetually rather than having to go through the moderators for every little correction or update?


If/when you start a new topic, I'll move this one out to the main Amtrak forum, since it's more about Amtrak travel and not SAS.

Alas, no easy way to grant your second request. Sorry! 

MODERATOR NOTE: Apparently it took over 6 years for this thread to be resurrected with a relevant question about San Antonio. The previous comments were moved to their own thread in the main Amtrak Forum (per Alan's promise).


----------



## dogbert617 (Nov 12, 2019)

I guess I'll be the one to resurrect this thread from the dead, since I'm now trying to do some early research for my upcoming January 2020 CONO-Sunset Ltd.-TX Eagle Amtrak trip. Anyway as the northbound #21 train departs early at 7am(that doesn't scare me, I've made train #301 from Chicago-St. Louis before several times which ALSO leaves at 7am, so I think I'll make this train fine), I would of course want to stay overnight somewhere that's extremely close to the SAS train station.

I see there's a Best Western that's slightly west of the station that'd probably be doable for an overnight period, but how do the other places compare that are nearby? I.e. the La Quinta I see, that's just north of the Denny's people often walk to during the Texas Eagle/Sunset Limited layover/extended break there. Just wanting some recommendations on motels/hotels that are near the San Antonio Amtrak station(looks like most options are west of that train station), and thanks.


----------



## Palmetto (Nov 12, 2019)

There's a Staybridge Suites right across the street from the station. I haven't stayed there, but have checked out the place online. Prices seem reasonable. I have stayed at the Best Western. Very good accomodation and a very good breakfast, which you'll miss due to the early departure of the train, perhaps. Five minute walk.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Nov 12, 2019)

Theres a Holiday Inn Express just East of the Station across Commerce also.

I've stayed @ the Best Western, its Excellent, and also the Holiday Inn, and the La Quinta which are both good. 

The Staybridge Suites are where the Amtrak Crews stay, but it tends to be pricier than the others.

I'd take the one with the best price for when you want to stay.


----------



## SanAntonioClyde (Nov 12, 2019)

all above hotels are close are good recommendations. there is also a red roof inn about 3 blocks away. well lite but isolated streets; also a relative new one called City View is also close, looks nice just don't know anything about it. Hotel prices are very sensitive to major events and large convention that occur here. Rodeo is in February which is a very big event.


----------



## dogbert617 (Nov 20, 2019)

Palmetto said:


> There's a Staybridge Suites right across the street from the station. I haven't stayed there, but have checked out the place online. Prices seem reasonable. I have stayed at the Best Western. Very good accomodation and a very good breakfast, which you'll miss due to the early departure of the train, perhaps. Five minute walk.



Thanks for this recommendation. I hadn't yet looked at the nearby Staybridge Suites, but will give it a look.



Bob Dylan said:


> Theres a Holiday Inn Express just East of the Station across Commerce also.
> 
> I've stayed @ the Best Western, its Excellent, and also the Holiday Inn, and the La Quinta which are both good.
> 
> ...



Not surprised you would know some of the better hotels, near the SAS train station! Also thank you for your recommendations, Bob Dylan.



SanAntonioClyde said:


> all above hotels are close are good recommendations. there is also a red roof inn about 3 blocks away. well lite but isolated streets; also a relative new one called City View is also close, looks nice just don't know anything about it. Hotel prices are very sensitive to major events and large convention that occur here. Rodeo is in February which is a very big event.



I will research where that Red Roof Inn is, and also City View Ave. Hadn't looked that one up, but so far my gut feelings would be to look especially at Best Western and the La Quinta that are nearby. As they'd involve a shorter walk, to the station. Also thank you very much for the warning, that motel/hotel rates go up in February closer to when a big rodeo goes on in San Antonio!

Finally to whichever moderator did that, thanks for removing the irrelevant comments not having to do with San Antonio from this thread lol.


----------

